# Buck problems - They won't breed!!!



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

So here is the deal,I have two bucks A boer, born in jan,2014 and a nubian, born a month later. They both bred two goats in jne and july and were all in rut and stinky and things. They loved the girls! But just in the last month they haven't even smelled the girls. They are both comletly uninterested. I've had 4 or 5 does coming in and out of stading heat and they couldn't care less. :shrug: What is the problem? :GAAH: I know they are healthy and able to breed. They are old enough. They just appear to not be in rut. But why are they not in rut? Are they phisically able to get a doe bred if they aren't in rut?:veryangry:
I just want to know what is the deal. Is there somthing I can give the bucks to make them interested in the girls again? B complex?? :?:
They are in with the girls 24/7 and can see eachother smell eachother and mount eachother at all times.
Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

My suggestion would be to separate them from the girls for a bit and then try again after a few weeks. Sometimes being around them 24/7 they sort of loose interest. 

A buck can successfully breed a doe even though he isn't in rut. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Separation will make the excitement new again.

Another thing is, are they copper deficient? Fish tails. If so, that can make libido not happen.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You say the does are in heat, but your bucks are telling you they aren't. Sometimes the goats know better. That might not be the case here, but it is one possibility.

Are the bucks in with the does? They could be breeding them just fine while you aren't watching. Another possibility.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> You say the does are in heat, but your bucks are telling you they aren't. Sometimes the goats know better. That might not be the case here, but it is one possibility.
> 
> Are the bucks in with the does? They could be breeding them just fine while you aren't watching. Another possibility.


I agree. Just seems odd they were doing their job then nothing. I've heard of bucks never doing their job but not just deciding to show no interest. 
But I've been known to be wrong lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe they are quiet breeders, or breed when your not looking. Any mess on their rear ends? Any noticeable swelling? I know our does get a little puffy sometimes when they are in heat, but some get really swollen after they've been bred. Could be night breeding. 
No pro here, but I'd think if they are still coming in heat and flagging the buck/flirting, maybe you need to hand breed, have someone hold the doe, and someone else get his nose back there and rub the does head on him as well, rub on his sides, etc. anything to turn him on <haha>.

You could separate the bucks, then when a doe is in heat, you could see if he is interested, if not, maybe bring the other buck in on a lead, and see if you can get him interested with some competition.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

I've tried pretty much all of the above! They aren't copper deficient, that's for sure.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

So if I wanted to try separating the bucks like one of you said, would they need to be apart 24/7? Can they be able to see the does? 
How about the B complex to get them exited? 
Someone should invent a lute shot to give to bucks to bring them into rut!!! Haha ;-)
lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK for them to see the girls while separated.

Glad they are not copper deficient.

B complex won't get them excited , but is good for them.


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

then which vitamins needed ? i have same case


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need hormones, not vitamins.


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

hormones?


----------

